

Marc Andreessen: Startup Valuations Are ‘Running a Little Warm’ - byEngineer
http://online.wsj.com/articles/andreessen-startup-valuations-are-running-a-little-warm-1414519716

======
cyphunk
reminder, this is the same person that says snowden is a traitor.

------
alexnewman
Pay wall means I can't upvote it. Even if I do agree.

